# Sig P226 - PROBLEMS - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a shooting demonstration of the Sig Sauer P226, and, unfortunately, also a look at the issues this pistol has been having. Fail to feeds, and front sight is off. I know the Sig P226 is a great pistol. My friend, who loaned me this pistol, and I, are trying to get to the bottom of why he keeps having problems with this P226

Shooting the Sig Sauer P226 - With Problems - YouTube


----------



## Seanile (Mar 11, 2012)

I have owned many pistols and the P226 has been one of the best weapons so far. 2000+ rounds and not one hang up. Of course it is the elite and maybe that is the difference.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Amsdorf said:


> This is a shooting demonstration of the Sig Sauer P226, and, unfortunately, also a look at the issues this pistol has been having. Fail to feeds, and front sight is off. I know the Sig P226 is a great pistol. My friend, who loaned me this pistol, and I, are trying to get to the bottom of why he keeps having problems with this P226
> 
> Shooting the Sig Sauer P226 - With Problems - YouTube


Sound as if you broke your friends Sig!!! You better do him right and pay for his repairs. He will never loan you a firearm again if you don't fix what you broke!!:smt082

I am busting your stones


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own several Sig Sauers and have never had any problems with them.

My Sig P226 X5










That said ...

you probably need to explain in more detail the problems you're having.

if you'd like some helpful suggestions.

:smt1099


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

My P226 is one of my favorite pistols ever.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it a German P226 or USA? W/ any semi-auto you need to look at the following, or at least deduct these from the mix. How old is the pistol? When's the last time the recoil spring had a change, magazine springs, extractor and spring. Are the sights adjustable? If so, bench rest the pistol, get a group, and drift the rear sight accordingly. Or, get a gunsmith to check it out, or call Sig, more than likely Sig would want you to send it in for service. Very rare to find a P226 w/ problems, but any semi-auto may malfunction w/ old recoil springs, mag springs, worn extractor and spring etc........


----------

